# poems for my sisters wedding



## madcam

hi 
my sister has asked me to read out a poem at her wedding ceremony she wants me to pick it amd wants it to be a suprise!

would this be suitable-

Today dear Sister, as you walk down the aisle
You'll see all the faces wearing a smile.
But as we remember those young tender years
Our smiles will conceal a few hidden tears.
It isn't through sadness , it's emotion that swirls
As we think back to us being two little girls
And now you have grown and make me feel proud
As you smile for the camera and the rest of the crowd
Remember dear Clare as you become a new wife
You're still very much, a part of my life!
I'm not losing a sister, but gaining a brother,
As husband and wife, you'll adore one another
So be blissfully happy and enjoy your 'Big Day'
Have a wonderful marriage with a rose strewn way!

or has anyone got any suggestions?

thanks


----------



## CallieBert

Thats Lovely!

Very sentimental...she clearly means alot to you. Touching.


----------



## Miss_d

aww i am in tears reading that, such lovely words, she will love it x


----------



## Sovereign

I think that's perfect hun x


----------



## hopeandpray

that is so beautiful! i'm sure she'll love it :flow:


----------

